# LBG Sat 21 Apr



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Launching about 8.00 am from near the Acton Peninsular ferry wharf (behind AIATSIS) - that keeps me clear of the 4 man missiles, and plan to work Springbank, Spinnaker and the eastern shore of BMP.

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello Dave,

The rest of the rat bags are heading off to the coast but lookout for a green Hobie Quest trolling the edges of the Peninsula in search of anything before the cold shuts the lake down for good ( That would be me ), not sure when im going yet but probably launching around 7am from Yarralumla Bay.

I will keep an eye out for you...


----------

